

Product Design Weekly – A curated newsletter for those creating digital products - grantrobinson
http://designweekly.atomic.io

======
grantrobinson
The design team at Atomic have started doing a round-up of all our favorite
news, articles, talks and resources relating to the design of digital
products.

We're collating links from all over the design community and trying to pull
them together into a nice small package for your weekend reading pleasure. We
hope you'll enjoy the focus the newsletter has on the thinking and process
behind creating great digital products.

Please sign up and let us know what you think.

